# Chicken, Lamb, Fish, Beef



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi All

I notice some dog food brands like Orijen, Acana and The Honest Kitchen charge more for some of their foods that contain Lamb or Fish or Turkey, compared to Chicken or Beef.

Should that be a red flag to stay away from the beef and chicken varieties of these foods and stick to the more expensive Fish and Lamb and Turkey varities..

Thanks to all, I've learned and am learning so much here
Ken and Wilbur


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't see it as a red flag at all. 

Chicken in general is the most affordable meat. Chickens are easily accessible, and are available in large quantities than any other meat. When you go to the grocery stores, look at the prices of chicken in comparison to the price of fish or lamb. I assure you, Chicken will be by far more affordable. 

Because the dog food companies spend less on chicken than they do other meat sources, the foods in turn tend to cost less. This is a generalization, there are exceptions. That being said, special formulas like allergy or hypoallergenic brands charge more than other foods considered the same quality because of the novelty of them. 

I do not find the lower price of chicken-based foods to be a red flag by any means, just a reflection of the affordability of the protein source.:smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Linsey is spot on. 

Simply put, Chicken is a more accessible and cost efficient meat.


----------

